# 2015 Immersion Research Oh Be Joyful Race



## stupka (Sep 6, 2012)

Tighten up that boof stroke folks- The Gunnison River Festival, Immersion Research, and Crested Butte Search and Rescue are stoked to announce the OBJ Race is back and official this summer June 14, 2015!
We'll be racing this Colorado classic top to bottom and divided into two rounds: Heart Attack to the regular race takeout eddy, then Avalanche to the pool of Pick Up Sticks. That's 400 feet of gradient over the entire race course! Racers will launch at 1 minute intervals and the racer with the lowest combined time takes the win.

Competitor numbers will be capped at 45 so you may want to register online pre-race to ensure your spot. We'll have online registration up soon and I'll let you know prior when it will open. We'll also set the race start time to coincide with optimal flow, so know it will be disclosed the week of the event.

For your safety, you MUST have prior experience running OBJ Creek to compete. Inexperienced paddlers will not be allowed to race.

Please know that the Oh Be Joyful drainage is a highly used and sensitive area so please be respectful and follow the guidelines set by the race organizers and permit providers. The most important things will be to not drive across the Slate River, pack out what you pack in and utilize designated fenced spectator areas.

If you'd rather volunteer than race, please shoot me an email at [email protected] and I'll get you hooked up with a position.

This race is combined with the Gunnison River Festival so make sure to catch the Taylor Canyon Downriver Race on Saturday morning June 13 and the Kayak Freestyle, Inflatable Rodeo, Hooligan Race, and SUPcross at the Gunnison White Water Park that afternoon. Awards and the National Paddling Film Festival will be held that night at the Gunnison Ice Rink. Friday the 12th will be the community town float to the white water park and fish fry with music by Simpler Times and more. Check it out at | Celebrating our New Whitewater Park 2015

Check out the two attachments for full contestant information and map.

Cheers!


----------



## stupka (Sep 6, 2012)

Join the Facebook page @ "2015 Immersion Research Oh Be Joyful Race"


----------



## stupka (Sep 6, 2012)

*Online registration opens Tuesday May 26 at 12PM.*

We are one month out from one of the sickest creek races of the year and ONLINE REGISTRATION OPENS TUESDAY MAY 26TH AT 12PM. Register at | Celebrating our Rivers. There is a 45 competitor cap so it's recommended to register early.

Local artist and recent Western State grad Anna Boyle did awesome work with this year's poster and every racer will be walking away with a copy. Visit Anna Boyle to see more of her talent.

And speaking of walking away with some great swag, we have gear and prizes from prime sponsors Immersion Research, Stohlquist, Five Ten, Astral, CKS, RMOC, Backcountry Cannabis and more. The top 3 racers will recieve a mixture of gear and cash, and everyone will walk away with something.

See you on the water!


----------



## RockyMt.Razorback (Apr 19, 2012)

Awesome!!!! Cant Wait!!


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

*Awesome place for a race!*

Clips from last years fast laps.... 
Oh-Be-Joyfull 2014


----------



## stupka (Sep 6, 2012)

*Online Registration is open!*

Go to | Celebrating our Rivers to register now!

And check out the stoke reel by schralper Matt Clark!
https://vimeo.com/128850629


----------

